# Trofast (IKEA) labels



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

We have a lot of Trofast in my daughters' playroom. It seemed like a great idea, but they cannot see what is inside of the bins, so they pull them out and hunt through the bins, and there is lots of chaos.

So -- I just ordered a bunch of photographs of their favorite toys by loading the pix to a gallery and ordering the prints. The prints should be here any day.

But now I am wondering how to attach the photographs to the Trofast bins so they won't just fall off. Please offer any suggestions, no matter how obvious they may seem to you. I won't be insulted! I think clear adhesive tape won't work -- but something must work in such situations.

Also -- I want to have a printed word on the bins, too. Any suggestions for creating neat looking, easy to read labels with descriptive words?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

For the word labels, I'd find something like this. I found that page by googling "label holder." Also, on staples.com I found this,
which you could stick to the outside of the bins.
For the photos, how about glueing one of these on, that way you could slip the photos in and out when the toys inside change.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

What sort of adhesive would you use?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Why don't you think tape would work? Is there a rough texture on the surface of the bins? I vaguely know the series you are talking about I think, but not well enough to understand.

I generally use clear packing tape to label things, I wrap the tape all around the side of the bin over the whole surface of the label.

Another option would be double sided stick tape - it should stick to just about anything.


----------



## cdmaze (Nov 15, 2005)

I noticed at our IKEA- they had drawn things likes cars, blocks etc with sharpies on the actual bins. I want to get this system for our kids and this is what I will do.


----------



## Honeybee'smama (Mar 26, 2005)

Dd has a bunch of these in a homemade grid that is in the closet for her dresser. I worried about labeling the bins so she would know what was in them, but fairly quickly she began remebering what was in each bin. So it may not be a huge deal if the labels do eventually fall off. That being said, dd has "decorated" her bins and about half of the stickers have come off, oddly the sticky foamy shape things have all stayed. I think regular scotch tape would come off, but double sided tape should be good, or a more adhesive tape would be fine.


----------

